
Sample Google Chrome Extensions ‎(Chromium Developer Documentation)‎ - jmonegro
http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/extensions/samples
======
johnnybgoode
I'll ask the question on everyone's minds. Can an ad-blocking extension be
made?

~~~
brkumar
Adsweep (almost similar functionality as Adblock) is a greasemonkey script
that works well for chrome. They have also released a extension for chrome.
<http://www.adsweep.org>

~~~
johnnybgoode
Thanks. I took a look and the Chrome extension is basically the same as the
greasemonkey script. Does anyone know if this is less efficient than the way
Adblock Plus does it? If so, is it possible to do it more efficiently with a
Chrome extension?

~~~
ntoshev
Yes, AdBlock is more efficient because it doesn't load the ads at all while
Chrome/greasemonkey load and hide them. No, I don't think it can be more
efficient because chrome extensions like greasemonkey scripts cannot modify
the page before it is loaded.

I may be wrong, I had only a cursory look at the technology.

~~~
mcav
What about "@run-at document-start"?

<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=4478#c5>

~~~
ntoshev
You're right, I don't know if this is enough (do you get hooks upon loading
each resource, etc) but they are definitely working to implement this
properly.

------
cyberian
Who else thinks they should get the Mac version out before spending time on
this stuff...

~~~
boundlessdreamz
They are working heavily on the Mac version and it is quite usable now. I have
written about the mac version of chrome here
[http://www.manu-j.com/blog/download-updated-native-google-
ch...](http://www.manu-j.com/blog/download-updated-native-google-chrome-for-
mac-os-x/230/)

The post will give you an idea of what is working in the mac version as well
as pre alpha builds to play with.

------
nazgulnarsil
chrome needs better integration with google bookmarks last time I checked.

